# Frog Eats Snake



## News Bot (Jan 4, 2010)

*Published On:* 04-Jan-10 07:56 AM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

A large frog (treefrog?) in Queensland was photographed dining on a snake.







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## woosang (Jan 4, 2010)

lol have you seen the other linked stories with this article??
they are 
Python eats wallaby joey
Killer rabbits attack snakes
Spider eats bird
Frog eats bird
Python eats chook
Spider eats snake
Monster python eats pet 

what next Man eats Cow??


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 4, 2010)

I ate a cow last night. Well, a little part of one. I didn't take pictures so I don't think it will make the media. If someone more forward thinking could arrange documentation of their evening's bovine depredation, I'm sure it will have a good chance of gracing our newspapers.


----------



## woosang (Jan 4, 2010)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## JedEye (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow all those stories are amazing


----------

